# heresy's favourite commissar?



## the Autarch (Aug 23, 2009)

ok so having recently read the ciaphas cain books and previously the gaunt's ghosts books i've been wondering who is the best commissar?

Colonel-Commissar Ibram Gaunt-pros; has alot of books and once had rules and a model in the game, cons;didn't always come across well in the books(his alcoholic binge in honour guard)

Commissar Ciaphas Cain-pros; very likeable in the books, more relatable as a character, cons; no rules or model in game as far as i'm aware...

Commissar Yarrick-pros; good model and rules in game, nice backstory in codex cons; no books

Commissar Viktor hark- pros; the "classic" scary commissar, features in gaunt's ghosts novels, cons; could be seen as gaunt's sidekick?, no solo book,no rules or model in game

sorry if something like this has been done before


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Your forgetting Heresy's best commissar. Commissar Ploss


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

_"Men of Tanith! Do you want to live forever?"_


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

Commissar Fuklaw


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

I agree with ckcrawford, Commissar Ploss is the only Commissar that Heresy needs.


----------



## the Autarch (Aug 23, 2009)

commissar ploss????


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Ploss FTW.

Midnight


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Ploss. Second, though by a mile is Ciaphas Cain. :laugh:


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Out of those listed I do like Commissar Gaunt best. I love the Gaunt's Ghosts series.


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

Commissar Ploss! All 8' of him. lol

Gaunt is the best as far as Black Library characters go though. I can't stand Sandy Mitchel's writing style. Does she really have to remind us that he's a reluctant hero or that his aid stinks every fucking paragraph?!

You could make a drinking game out of the amount of times she re-tells the characters foibles just to make sure you're keeping up. Seriously. Every time she mentions body odor or Cain's bionic fingers take a drink. Page 5 and you're out cold (or running naked through the streets, results may vary).


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

DeathKlokk said:


> I can't stand Sandy Mitchel's writing style. Does she really have to remind us that he's a reluctant hero or that his aid stinks every fucking paragraph?!
> 
> You could make a drinking game out of the amount of times she re-tells the characters foibles just to make sure you're keeping up. Seriously. Every time she mentions body odor or Cain's bionic fingers take a drink. Page 5 and you're out cold (or running naked through the streets, results may vary).


She? 










There you have Alex Stewart, aka Sandy Mitchell.


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

Well, there goes my "I just don't get female writers" excuse.

I still had to put down the last compendium due to snoring, and RR Martin getting off his fat ass and publishing something.


----------



## Davidicus 40k (Jun 4, 2010)

As a person, it's hard to dislike Cain. However, as a Commissar/Colonel and with all the shit he's been through, it's hard not to respect Gaunt. Thus, Gaunt is the better commissar in my book :biggrin:.


----------



## the Autarch (Aug 23, 2009)

DeathKlokk said:


> Gaunt is the best as far as Black Library characters go though. I can't stand Sandy Mitchel's writing style. Does she really have to remind us that he's a reluctant hero or that his aid stinks every fucking paragraph?!
> 
> You could make a drinking game out of the amount of times she re-tells the characters foibles just to make sure you're keeping up. Seriously. Every time she mentions body odor or Cain's bionic fingers take a drink. Page 5 and you're out cold (or running naked through the streets, results may vary).


disregarding the fact that you don't like the books, cos i do enjoy them despite the flaws you have pointed out, i think Cain is a much more engaging character than Gaunt, Gaunt is a far harsher and strict but dont get me wrong his books are probably better due to the ghosts but individually Cain edges it for me.


----------



## gally912 (Jan 31, 2009)

Ploss, duh.


----------



## Inquisitor_Win (Jun 9, 2010)

For me it's Commissar Ciaphas Cain, Hero of the Imperium. Under his belt he not only had an Inquisitor girlfriend, and being still on active duty after his death; he has also survived battles with every single army with a codex [except Squats, for obvious reasons]. If that's not awesomeness incarnate, I don't know what is.


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

Doelago said:


> _"Men of Tanith! Do you want to live forever?"_


I like the original better. It has more Ummph. "Come on, you sons of bitches, do you want to live forever?" - Dan Daly, USMC, Battle of Belleau Wood, WWI.


----------



## SaintTom (Nov 26, 2010)

I'd have to vote for Gaunt. I do like Cain, but if it came down to the wire, I'd rather Gaunt have my back than Cain. I wont have to worry too much about Gaunt running off and leaving me to die. :grin:


----------



## Dermon Caffran (Jul 20, 2010)

Nahum Ludd....
I like the fact we know his carreer from the very early stages and the development of his character.
All the qualities of a good commissar, even convinced fleeing men to fight with a comlete lack of fighting experience.
Plus he swiftly and expertly does bonin and maggs in only in death.
Legend


----------



## gally912 (Jan 31, 2009)

jaysen said:


> I like the original better. It has more Ummph. "Come on, you sons of bitches, do you want to live forever?" - Dan Daly, USMC, Battle of Belleau Wood, WWI.


I like the original better,

"Dogs, would you live forever?" Fredrick the Great, Addressing retreating Prussians at the Battle of Kolin


----------



## Ravion (Nov 3, 2010)

my vote would be for Ciaphas Cain.


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

gally912 said:


> I like the original better,
> 
> "Dogs, would you live forever?" Fredrick the Great, Addressing retreating Prussians at the Battle of Kolin


Where is this documented? I know that he really wrote the book for modern military organizations, much of which Napolean took to heart and built upon. But, when did he ever lead in battle, under fire, from the front?


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Cain, but I`d have voted for Ploss if he were up there.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Voted for Gaunt... but I'm often drawn to the minor characters. Tionenji from Cadian Blood is a pretty cool character but its no real comparison when you have whole series of books about others (for the same reason Yarrick isn't even nearly in the picture).


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Got to be Ciaphas for me. I like Gaunts character, but I prefer Ciaphas as a unintentional hero. Dont get me wrong I like Gaunt and his harsh leadership but Ciaphas character is so different from what you would want in a commisar he gets my vote everytime.

Obviously I would have voted for ploss but he is just a made up character so doesnt count.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

humakt said:


> Obviously I would have voted for ploss but he is just a made up character so doesnt count.


And Ciaphas Cain is real? :shok:

Midnight


----------



## 777swappamag777 (Jul 15, 2011)

im all for yarrick he killed a ork warboss all by himself and just to tick off the ork takes the war bosses power claw for himself he is a million years old and refuses to die until he sees the greatest 40k warboss dead he is one of the only reasons the imperium won the second war for armegedon and is part of the reason we arnt losing the third and hes on a crusade with the black templars to kill the best warboss in history


----------



## lemage (Jul 21, 2011)

the poll, it needs more ploss


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

ckcrawford said:


> Your forgetting Heresy's best commissar. Commissar Ploss


as has been stated, i'm surprised i'm not an option in this poll!!!

CP

...(i think this deserves a re-poll)...


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

MidnightSun said:


> And Ciaphas Cain is real? :shok:
> 
> Midnight


Well obviously or why would there be some many books about him!


----------



## Yellowfin Tuna (Feb 17, 2011)

I voted for Cain as I just finished reading the second omnibus. Proably would have gone for Guant if I had read a ghosts book recently. They are both awesome in very different ways. Hard to chosoe between them really.


----------



## RudeAwakening79 (Oct 20, 2008)

Cain ftw, but as many people here I would have liked to vote for our own commissar Ploss, since "we respect his authority".


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

i swear... the next Commissar related poll better have my name on it...

CP


----------



## gally912 (Jan 31, 2009)

Who do you think all those "Other" votes are for?


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

gally912 said:


> Who do you think all those "Other" votes are for?


well, let me work my modly magic then. lol

CP

edit: see the poll now, you'll notice a changed entry. :wink:


----------



## the Autarch (Aug 23, 2009)

sorry for not including you before ploss but i forgot about you


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

the Autarch said:


> sorry for not including you before ploss but i forgot about you


no worries.  i fixed it. lol


----------



## Malferion (Mar 9, 2011)

The only good commissar is a dead commissar. Chaos Forever!!
Unless it's Commissar Ploss; I rather like you alive


----------



## 5tonsledge (May 31, 2010)

dumb question PLOSS is the best hands down. shit rep ploss now for badassery


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

lol i r winner 

CP


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

the Autarch said:


> sorry for not including you before ploss but i forgot about you


Perma-ban!


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Boc said:


> Perma-ban!


_Perma-Ban! (tm)_: "The internet equivalent to summary execution!" :biggrin:

CP


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

What the Fuck? 

Ploss, you change it _after_ I concede a vote to Cain? :fool:


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

clearly it didn't effect the results too much.  I'm still on top. Yes, i like it on top.

CP


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Oh wtf???? Just because ploss is the size of a spacemarine..........

Gaunt should win!


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

quiet, squat!

...

CP


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Azkaellon said:


> Gaunt should win!


Agreed. :grin:


----------



## Blammer (Nov 17, 2009)

Do not forget

COMMISAAR HOLT!!!


----------



## otogimaru (Dec 12, 2010)

though his stories are awesome and incredibly entertaining, cain would probably be in the running for worst commissar of all time


----------



## the Autarch (Aug 23, 2009)

otogimaru said:


> though his stories are awesome and incredibly entertaining, cain would probably be in the running for worst commissar of all time


how no one knows he's a coward?, except that inquisitor but she hasnt told anyone except the other inquisitors and they seem happy enough with it


----------



## Caledor (Jan 15, 2008)

My vote goes to Kharn the Betrayer. He's the new Commissar.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

yes, because that makes perfect sense... 

CP


----------

